# Where these church fathers say that? Church gov patterned after Jewish church.



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2019)

Anyone have ideas where in either Cyril or Gregory they address this notion? "Antiquity herein also fully agrees, viz., that Christ intended here (Matt. 18:17) that the church of the New Testament should borrow from the Jewish church the form of her polity, and order of jurisdiction. As ... Theodoret, Cyril, Greg. [the great], etc." Mainly Cyril and Gregory. I think the Theodoret may be wrong as a prior ref to him was wrong. But I'm open to any finds on any of the three.


----------

